# Effects that make your guitar sound like other instruments???



## murakami (Feb 15, 2012)

I hate to bother everyone and ask strange questions( i always seem to ask dumb or strange questions on the gear page and i apologize for that)
but is there an effect box or rack etc... that can alter the pitch of the
guitar to make it sound like, say, a shamisen???

i know i've heard people get their guitar sound like a violin with just a volume pedal, but more so with an axe fx.

or possibly, does anyone know any good quality sound banks i can use with cubase to emulate oriental instruments or orchestral instruments???

as always, i'll send good rep to the people who help me out and take the time to answer


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 15, 2012)

Electro-Harmonix has the "Ravish Sitar" which makes your guitar sound like a sitar, while some synth pedals will make your guitar sound like strings or an oboe.

If you want to sound like an electric organ, run a "plate shimmer reverb" like the one on the Line 6 M series or the Strymon Bluesky with a good chorus or rotary speaker sim.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Feb 15, 2012)

Do you know about the Roland Guitar Synthesizers?


----------



## murakami (Feb 15, 2012)

Zonk Knuckle said:


> Do you know about the Roland Guitar Synthesizers?


 
yeah, when i heard about that last year, i was so stooped. 

but the fact i have to insert a midi pickup was somewhat of a turn off.
i am more looking for something that can be played right off the bat.

thanks for your input though


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Feb 15, 2012)

The Digitech Synth Wah can make some interesting sounds, but it doesn't replicate the sound of actual instruments.


----------



## Sephael (Feb 15, 2012)

I had a guitar running through a crap danelectro distortion and a cheap first act amp that sounded dead up like a muted trumpet.

The Ravish is nice, but it takes a bit of work and you can't play just anything and have it sound decent.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Feb 15, 2012)

Ebow!
Have a look at that =)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 16, 2012)

murakami said:


> but is there an effect box or rack etc... that can alter the pitch of the
> guitar to make it sound like, say, a shamisen???


 
I can't think of an effect unit that can come even close to emulate that shamisen tone. I can however help with techniques that can get close to emulating something pretty close:

Pick either as close to the bridge or as close to the picking hand as possible. Bridge IMO is more effective and much easier, but picking one fret about the fretted note can actually get closer to more of a koto effect. Eric Johnson does this. 

Use a very thick pick. Shamisen and Sanshin players have a lot of attack thanks to their very large and unique plectrums. 

In addition to playing with lots of attack, try using the cleanest tone possible, not too warm but bright and preferably with a lot more treble than usual. And if you have single coils, use them (middle pickup usually sounds best to me). A reverb pedal can help a bit too. 

Granted that this is still not as close to completely authenticating the shamisen tone, but it works for me, and after learning how to play a sanshin, it's not too bad for the guitar. 

The only other alternative is to either get a keyboard or use a notation program, write the music and assign it to an instrument.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Feb 16, 2012)

Breath controller


----------



## spawnofthesith (Feb 16, 2012)

I have the EHX Ravish Sitar. its a pretty cool pedal

RavishDispatch by thomasguilinger on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Explorer (Feb 16, 2012)

For something like a shamisen, I'd remember to play like a shamisen, because otherwise it will sound too guitaristic.

Then, to alter the timbre of the tone, I'd probably use a Korg PX4A (the acoustic version), which has models for banjo, resonator guitar, and nylon guitar. I'd go with banjo.

The PX4A has a little hiss, just so you know. Since it's pretty unique in what it does, I still use it. 

Click on the sample button on the left of the following page to get an idea. Listen to all the samples and focus on the timbre, not the playing.

Korg

Given that I play an 8-string guitar, and so there isn't an inexpensive solution to covering all the strings with a guitar synth, I'm always in favor of effects which get the job done inexpensively. The PX4A is less than $100 used, and just requires plugging in to get you up and running. 

Going the other route, even just a 6-string Roland MIDI pickup will set you back at least $150... and that's before adding a Roland guitar synth (another $200 investment minimum) to get sounds. 

Hmm... $350 for 6-strings max, versus $100 for 6, 7 or 8 strings... 

Whatever you choose, good luck!


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 16, 2012)

you can always get a midi pickup and use it with VSIis, its something id definitely like to do!


----------



## Sephael (Feb 17, 2012)

Haven't read any reviews, but the line 6 variax series of guitars can imitate other instruments including banjo and sitar


----------

